# Vans Fargo boa



## Guest (Jan 6, 2010)

Did a little search and didn't come up with a lot of reviews. I picked up a pair for $110. Good deal?


----------



## ckang008 (May 18, 2009)

Pretty good deal. I have a pair from 07 and it cost me 250 bucks back then. though I broke the metal lace for my left boot last weekend. need to replace that.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2010)

you say you need to replace the metal lace, can you also replace the knob piece as well? i got a new pair of vans boas and the dog chewed the knob off:/


----------



## ckang008 (May 18, 2009)

ride4life_mw said:


> you say you need to replace the metal lace, can you also replace the knob piece as well? i got a new pair of vans boas and the dog chewed the knob off:/


if it's the removable part of the knob that's damaged, I think you can replace that with any BOA knobs.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2010)

well i can see the inside of the BOA part, like where the teeth are and stuff so i think it may work to just get a knob, but i'm still not sure. do i just get one and pop it on? i have older boa boots so i could i reuse a knob off of them?


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

The boa tech hasn't changed much over the years. Take the boot into your local shop and they should be able to replace that know pretty easily.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2010)

thanks for the help! i need to get on that.


----------

